# a few ?'s on some stuff



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

hey i just have a few ?'s like what parts do i need to do a 5 lug swap for the rear and front .. also what car do i need to source these from . 
any help would be great 
well i guess i should also say this is a 89 fastback 


thanks 
Emilio


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

well does no one know this info .. i did do a serch but it was not specific enough


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I will attempt to get a buddy on here that might help answer some of these questions for you, please give me a day or so.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

thanks alot man


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

Check this out...

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/january03/240sx/


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

i dont know evrything you need to do this, but i do know a lot of it. first, the rear will require 300zx or s14 se hubs and rotors. i suggest the 300zx ones simply because they are easier to find and will also have the 300zx brakes. getting the 300zx's aluminum upright is also a good idea as is will save 7lbs per side. to do this you will need to use 300zx rear shocks though. the front is not quite as easy. you will need s14 spindles and s14 se five bolt hub. you also need an s14 ball joint but you cant remove it from the control arm. you need to get an aftermarket one since nissan doesnt sell them independent of the control arm. you will also need to enlarge the holes on your s13 suspension to fit the s14 spindles. or you could just avoid all this mess by getting the front five bolt adapter from the japanese company "attain" but i dont know how to contact them.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

p.s. i forgot to mention this last time. the nov. 2002 issue of sport compact car has a much more in depth description of this procedure. that's where i got most of my info.


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

yah the SCC nov 2002 issue explains it very well.... I have it cause it has a bunch of s13 stuff  like that feast S13 with the Ca18 (drool) custom welded piping all around


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ok, so on an S14 to convert to the 5lug from 4lug, would you only need the 4 hubs? or would there be more? i've noticed that most of the stuff for the S13 conversion requires S14 parts. i mean, of course you'll still need the brakes and rims, and such. the reason i'm asking is becuz of the rims i want when i get my S14 in a few months. the rims only come in the 5 x 114.3 bolt pattern. and no, i'm not telling what they are, i dont want anyone getting them before me


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

you should just need the SE's hubs. if you go with the 300ZX hubs and brakes, i'm not sure but i'd assume it should be the same.


----------

